

At IGN, ability trumps pedigree. Resumes not allowed, job apps via GitHub repos - tony4d
http://www.formstack.com/forms/?1078384-83o1a9q7o5

======
rawsyntax
The application is actually in the form of answers to questions stored as a
repo on github

